# Found dead maggots in primary ferment?



## guiness002 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, my first attempt at wine making and I have found what look like small dead maggots in the fermenting bucket. I hand picked around 4 pounds of sloe, washed them, soaked them in boiling water overnight with campden tablet. Next day added the yeast and sugar. 3 days later, it all looks fine and is brewing away nicely. Apart from I have found a few small white/silver coloured bugs, about 8mm long. Are they maggots? If so, how did this happen? Could they have developed over the fermentation, or was they already present, as I never noticed them? 

Im thinking now that I should just throw this batch away, as it has put me right off!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 29, 2010)

just a few wormies shouldn't be maggots...they come in large batches imo
there were spiders and spider webs in the chardonel i processed...still tastes good...maybe they're like worms in tequila


----------



## CSIJon (Sep 29, 2010)

I too would be surprised if they were actual maggots as maggots would require there to be the presence of flies. Where there any flies?


----------



## Dugger (Sep 29, 2010)

Could be they're silverfish that found their way into your bucket - they like moist places - not sure what they might do, but if your wine looks and smells ok I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just don't tell folks that you give your wine too that you found maggots or silverfish in it


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 29, 2010)

u dont wanna know what was in the primaries that made all those bottles of wine you have drunk!!! just leave it in the bucket when u rack it youll b ok. if it creaps u out fish them out and chunk em. the alchohol will make things all beter !!


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm sure there is a list floating around about how much "other stuff" is found in wine. From bees to bird poo and other not so tasty items...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 29, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I'm sure there is a list floating around about how much "other stuff" is found in wine. From bees to bird poo and other not so tasty items...



Yeah - especially if you harvesting from the vines or from fruit trees...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont know what Sloe is but lots of fruits like apples can have works in them. Ive seen a few in apple batchs before, nothing to worry about.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Sep 30, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I'm sure there is a list floating around about how much "other stuff" is found in wine. From bees to bird poo and other not so tasty items...



The USDA has a book that lists all the acceptable "Foreign Matter" that can be in food / drink and still be safe to consume. If you were to read it, you would never eat or drink anything ever again.


----------



## non-grapenut (Sep 30, 2010)

more protein...how can that be bad?


----------



## proksy (Sep 30, 2010)

I know there are wines or brandy in some country that intentionally have some sort of larva in it for the flavors. Maggot cheese on the other hand is something I simply will not ever try, and I eat hog head cheese, pigs feet, cow tongue(langua)...Hope your wine turns out well.


----------



## guiness002 (Oct 2, 2010)

CSIJon said:


> I too would be surprised if they were actual maggots as maggots would require there to be the presence of flies. Where there any flies?



I wasnt aware of any flies. Also, at this time of year in England, there isnt many around anyway.


----------

